# PLEASE!! Help me. I need help FAST!!



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

I have been going through hell over here. Long story short, the ER doc wants me to come in ang get a shot of methotrxate to end this pregnancy. Thet are watching my hormone levels. Over the course of 6 days they are 2098, 1119, and the latest 2221. She feels this may be ectopic. They did see a sac in the uterus though at my last ultrasound after 3 other people looking saw nothing. She said this is 100% not a normal pregnancy and wants me to do the shot. She feels is growing in another part of the body since my hormone levels ar staying in the same range. I dont know what to do. What if they are wrong. Then again, what if they are right and my tube ruptures. That's life threatening. I am waiting for her to call me back. She wants to know asap what I want to do but she strongly encouraged it. BTW, I have never seen this doctor. She was informed by my OB to call me with my lab reports.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Can they not do an ultrasound of your tubes to see if one is enlarged?


----------



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

I am going to see if they can do one first. They did see something near my left ovary. That, they think may be ectopic but I have already had two other docs tell me they thought it was a fibroid. I have fibroids and I already knew that.

They first told me they did not see any baby. They sent me to another place with a high tech ultrasound machine and they saw nothing either. I went back to my Kaiser and they did another vaginal ultrasound with a different doctor and he found the place inside the uterus where the sac was located. He said he felt good about that and thought I was just off on my dates. He then said he felt better about it because now he knew I was not have an ectopic pregnancy. Now this. I am just so confused!


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thundersweet*
I have been going through hell over here. Long story short, the ER doc wants me to come in ang get a shot of methotrxate to end this pregnancy. Thet are watching my hormone levels. Over the course of 6 days they are 2098, 1119, and the latest 2221. She feels this may be ectopic. They did see a sac in the uterus though at my last ultrasound after 3 other people looking saw nothing. She said this is 100% not a normal pregnancy and wants me to do the shot. She feels is growing in another part of the body since my hormone levels ar staying in the same range. I dont know what to do. What if they are wrong. Then again, what if they are right and my tube ruptures. That's life threatening. I am waiting for her to call me back. She wants to know asap what I want to do but she strongly encouraged it. BTW, I have never seen this doctor. She was informed by my OB to call me with my lab reports.

Have you had a high resolution ultrasound with an experienced tech/radiologist? Not one in an OB's office, those are usually crappy. The kind of US they have in an ADVANCED hospital or in a stand alone ultrasound facility that does high resolution diagnostic ultrasounds. If so and they do not see a baby in the sac, the odds are there is no baby.









When you had the ultrasound, did they look at your tubes? If not, I would insist on a high resolution ultrasound TODAY of your tubes.

But if your HCG levels are continuing to rise (slowly) and there is not a baby in the uterine sac, then you are at great risk for an ectopic. An ectopic pregnancy means it is not in the uterus. That does not necessarily mean it is in the tubes. They are most commonly in the tube, but not always.

ETA: Just saw your other post. I would call your OB and demand to know what is going on. NOW!


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Hmm. Personally, I would get more ultrasounds with more doctors for more opinions and not take the shot. How far along are you?


----------



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

I should be almost 8 weeks by my count. The doctor that found the sac said it measured around 5 weeks. He felt I must have ovulated late and this was just an early pregnancy. I am leary of my numbers but at the same time I am having "what ifs?" I am going to insist on an ultrasound before we do anything.


----------



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *egoldber*
Have you had a high resolution ultrasound with an experienced tech/radiologist? Not one in an OB's office, those are usually crappy. The kind of US they have in an ADVANCED hospital or in a stand alone ultrasound facility that does high resolution diagnostic ultrasounds. If so and they do not see a baby in the sac, the odds are there is no baby.









Yes, I did. Well at least I think so. A went to another place to have it done and a radiologist did look at the test. They saw nothing in the uterus and are assuming the the growth near my ovary is an ectopic.

The thing is, after that ultrasound I had another one with another doctor (2 of them in the room) and he found it. It was clearly in the uterus and he was very happy about that. He said "at east we now know this is not an ectopic pregnancy." He also felt the mass was a fibroid.

I should say with my first baby, they did not see the baby. Another doc came in and found her. I think my uterus is a weird shape or something or in a weird position.


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thundersweet*
The thing is, after that ultrasound I had another one with another doctor (2 of them in the room) and he found it. It was clearly in the uterus and he was very happy about that. He said "at east we now know this is not an ectopic pregnancy." He also felt the mass was a fibroid.

Did they see a fetal pole in the sac or just a sac? With an HCG level over 2000, they should be able to see a fetal pole and yolk sac. If the pregnancy is not in the tube, then the risk with rupture is not as great. But I still thinks its VERY strange that an ER doc would call you out of the blue and not be coordinating with your OB.


----------



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

On my way to the ER. She will do an us first. I will update later.


----------



## Hayes (Nov 20, 2001)

hugs mama.


----------



## BethanyB (Nov 12, 2005)

You are in such a difficult position, but I would get the shot if I were you. If your tube ruptures, your future fertility mat be compromised.


----------



## Mama8 (Mar 6, 2006)

If the doc located the sac in the uterus. I would take a wait and see approach. Maybe you dates are off and things will turn out okay. Don't rush into anything make sure you understand everything that you are being told.


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Thinking of you today...







s


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

Huggs to you. ..


----------



## kymholly (Jul 18, 2004)

I hope that this works out for you.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Just saw this thread now. I'm hoping for the best for you sweety.


----------



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

I am home. We ended up getting the shot. First we did blood work. By their lab, my levels dropped to 1500 since yesterday. That coupled with the fact they could not find anything in my uterus made them think it was somewhere else. My tubes appeared to look fine. I asked about the sac my doc had seen. She said it must have been a sudo sac. I need to look up more on that. It is not sitting well with me and I wonder if I made a mistake.


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

I am so sorry









When they did the ultrasound, did they do a trans-vaginal? Are you having any pain?


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

:


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

I am sorry for what you are going right now. You did everything right. When many years ago they did not find a baby on the u/c - I was about 10 weeks - I asked doctor to check 3 times. Then I asked for another doctor.. I refused to belive my ears and I was hoping that if they do one more test - they will find it... They did not. ... Do not beat yourself up. You did what is right for your body. Please take time and try to heal. Again, I am very sorry.


----------



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

yes, they did the ultrasound both ways. thanks for all of your support and kind words. its been real tough!


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

I am so very sorry.









To try and set your mind at ease, when your betas are not doubling or even worse decreasing, whether they see a sac or not, it is very, very, very unlikely the pregnancy will be viable. I know this doesn't make the pain any better, but I hope it takes some of your doubt away.


----------



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

beth, that helps more than you know. i cant stop thinking about the sac they found the one time. i keep thinking what if it was there and i took this shot? i have to remind myself that even though it may have really been there, my hcg's were saying this one is not happening.

thanks everyone!


----------



## kymholly (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## theboysmama (Sep 21, 2005)

oh, mama, i am so sorry that you are going through this. I wanted to let you know that after taking methotrexate you need to wait a min of 3 months to ttc. My dh had been on methothrexate when we m/c sam and i did a lot of research. I don't know what dose they gave you but i would definately look into that bcs methotrexate can be a very strong drugh.
Hang in there mama.


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thundersweet*
beth, that helps more than you know. i cant stop thinking about the sac they found the one time. i keep thinking what if it was there and i took this shot? i have to remind myself that even though it may have really been there, my hcg's were saying this one is not happening.

thanks everyone!

Sandy I'm glad it helped. I never know if information is what people want or just hugs. I am an information hound myself, so I tend to err on the side of information.

If you feel a need to read and understand more, this is the best site I have found about early pregnancy loss and miscarriage:

http://www.pregnancyloss.info/

I was pointed there by an on-line friend after I had my first miscarriage.








again


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thundersweet*
i cant stop thinking about the sac they found the one time. i keep thinking what if it was there and i took this shot? i have to remind myself that even though it may have really been there, my hcg's were saying this one is not happening.


I would be obsessing about the sac too, but your numbers indicate what you say, "this one is not happening." So sad. I have had two miscarriages, and they are awful.

My heart goes out to you


----------



## zion (Feb 22, 2005)

A lot of times with ectopic pregnancy there is a psuedo sac in the uterus. It make diagnosing ectopic difficult. Have you had any abdominal pain at all? I would have done the same thing and got the shot. If your quants aren't doubling, the pregnancy is not going to be viable. And by this point in pregnancy and with a quant that high you should see an appropriatly sized gestational sac, a yolk sac and a fetal pole at least. And it should be growing and changing and easier to find each time they scan you.

You have been through a lot mama!! Take care of yourself!!


----------



## makawee (Jan 23, 2005)

how are you today thundersweet?


----------



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

I am doing ok. Some mild cramping and bleeding. Still questioning if I did the right thing. I guess I always will.








Thanks for asking.


----------

